# Are certain dogs not allowed to be brought into Egypt?



## derekmac79 (May 5, 2009)

We are moving to Egypt for a year. We are flying into Egypt in August and we are bringing our two dogs with us. One is a German Shepherd and the other is a pit bull/black lab mix. I heard from someone that Egypt does not allow pit bulls to be brought into the country. Can anyone confirm that for me if that is the case? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

derekmac79 said:


> We are moving to Egypt for a year. We are flying into Egypt in August and we are bringing our two dogs with us. One is a German Shepherd and the other is a pit bull/black lab mix. I heard from someone that Egypt does not allow pit bulls to be brought into the country. Can anyone confirm that for me if that is the case?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Not that I'm aware of. I'm pretty sure there are people with pit bulls in Cairo. Just call the Egyptian embassy in the states to be sure.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought that pit bull terriers were illegal in the states, ok yours is a cross breed but where did the pit bull come from that manage to breed with the lab?


----------



## derekmac79 (May 5, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I thought that pit bull terriers were illegal in the states, ok yours is a cross breed but where did the pit bull come from that manage to breed with the lab?



Pit bulls are legal in the U.S. Our dog is a black lab/pit bull/chow mix. Not aggressive at all and older (9). Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks I was just being curious, pit bulls are illegal in the UK, or so I believe.
Do you need to bring your dogs? I know its hard to leave them but Cairo is not really a dog place. Will you have a garden? There are no parks that would allow you to take the leash of your dogs in fact there are few parks in Cairo and also there are no pooper scooper bins, however if you back onto the desert you would have miles of walks.
I have lived here for years and I am a dog lover and I miss not having a dog, but to be honest I would not bring a dog here, it's not the norm Arabs don't like dogs they class them as unclean, and if you have dogs in the house you might find it difficult to get a maid.


----------

